# Is that stuff on my rock living



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

I just got some new live rock and it had two corals on it one looks totally dead but the other one looks half dead half live. it has white stuff coming off of it.:-? is it still living thanks


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Firstsalt said:


> I just got some new live rock and it had two corals on it one looks totally dead but the other one looks half dead half live. it has white stuff coming off of it.:-? is it still living thanks



please get a pic up so we can see it and tell you, also all your water paramaters and tank info

thanx


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

My tank is really cloudy and this thread is over i just looked at my tank and both corals are opening Thnx though


----------

